# Powered Subwoofer possibilities



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

I did not get the Fender system with my SE w/Tech.
I noticed the nice round cavity just above the spare tire under the rear cargo area. 
I saw pics of the VW-OEM subwoofer install in the Golf thread ....

Wondering if anyone has though of or tried a subwoofer install in the Atlas yet... without sacrificing too much of the precious cargo area.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

I installed a Kenwood powered sub under each driver seat in my tiguan and it sounds hella good for $200. The only down side to "powered" subs is they dont have a separate channel and instead tap into door speakers. When we trade up to the atlas in a few months Ill be installing the same subs. So.. hows the space under the drivers sears lol?:laugh:


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

If I were inclined to do so, which I am not (wife's car, baby hauler), this would likely work well.

http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22265

3rd post is round 2, my current setup in the mqb gti


----------



## bloomy125 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sugar Bear said:


> I installed a Kenwood powered sub under each driver seat in my tiguan and it sounds hella good for $200. The only down side to "powered" subs is they dont have a separate channel and instead tap into door speakers. When we trade up to the atlas in a few months Ill be installing the same subs. So.. hows the space under the drivers sears lol?:laugh:


Plenty of room


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

bloomy125 said:


> Plenty of room


I also would like to install a subwoofer. I found a powered amp /10” woofer in one package that would fit nicely in the spare tire or under the seat. Is there any wiring information around anywhere (harness/locations). It would be nice if the audio was routes to the back already.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

jamesarm97 said:


> I also would like to install a subwoofer. I found a powered amp /10” woofer in one package that would fit nicely in the spare tire or under the seat. Is there any wiring information around anywhere (harness/locations). It would be nice if the audio was routes to the back already.



Look at the Helix spare tire subwoofer and used ones from the Dender Bassman setups on MQB 2017 GTI/Tiguan's ... Should be an easier install and upgrade.


----------



## danielbrodie (Nov 20, 2017)

*where's the amp?*

I have a small JBL powered sub that I am wanting to install in my Atlas as well, however I cannot locate the factory amplifier to tie it into. Anyone have any advice or suggestions?


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

stevehayes01 said:


> Look at the Helix spare tire subwoofer and used ones from the Dender Bassman setups on MQB 2017 GTI/Tiguan's ... Should be an easier install and upgrade.


Helix sounds sooo good on my friends Golf R. Does it work for Atlas?


----------



## danielbrodie (Nov 20, 2017)

*Ahhhhh.....finally a SUB!*

Well after searching I finally found the "Head Unit" for the 2018 Atlas. It is located in the glove box integrated with the CD/Media Player. Upon removing it, the wiring on the back included well....EVERYTHING! This harness is huge and carries just about everything that you could think of (for media in the vehicle). I did not want to cut into these wires, as the length of the wires really did not give me any room to work. So I found a extension adapter/coupler on eBay (52 Pin Quadlock). 

http://https://www.ebay.com/itm/52-Pin-Quadlock-Extension-Adapter-Cable-For-Audi-A4-A6-Skoda-SEAT-OPEL-BMW-VW/222720512114?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

It took almost a month to receive it from China, however it was a perfect fit and everything worked flawlessly. I used that coupler to splice in/out a Line Output Converter (LOC) as well as compact 4-channel amp (factory output would plateau certain frequencies at different volumes (so keep the cheep speakers from blowing out). 

Removing the Head Unit does require a Euro Radio Removal Tool. Or you can just pop off the face of the Head Unit, and use a thin stiff wire/screwdriver to pop each release ( 2 ) to remove the unit. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-9pfNfsyB0eO/p_130GMD1004/Pioneer-GM-D1004.html

The sub I added is a JBL BassPro. It has enough punch to give a full sound, however it is not going to rattle off your licence plate. 
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_109BASPROS/JBL-BassPro-SL.html
I installed it where the SEL Premium Sub is installed; just above the spare tire in the rear. 

There is plenty of room to the right-hand side behind the glove box area to run new wires and place other electronics. Getting the Head Unit back in takes a little work as more wiring has been added right behind the Unit, and there is not much play from the factory wiring harness. 
I did run a 10-guage wire from the battery block under the hood. There are additional spots to wire in a new one. VW actually left a feedthrough under the steering wheel, just under the main wiring harness. Pretty easy for most to access and feed. Depending on what kind of wire is being used, I would suggest wrapping with a thermal tape as it is somewhat close to the engine. Just close enough to degrade the wire over time. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

That really helps and is similar to what I was looking to do for an amp. Do you have any photos or wire routing suggestions for the power wires to the amp? I was hoping there would be a harness in place for accessing this but I guess each model is built specifically for the trim package and would not have the extra harness wires in place (I have the SEL w Tech).

- James


----------



## Tallcar (Jan 22, 2018)

Would you mind posting pictures of the subwoofer location, along with dimensions? I'm curious if it would fit a shallow sub in a custom enclosure.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

So no feedback so suggestions on where to connect in power or how to route power to the spare tire are? I am still looking for the same solution you did with the 8" amp, I have been looking at that amp since I got the Atlas but don't want to go crazy running / cutting since it is a lease. If there is a pretty easy route to get power to the back I will go for it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jamesarm97 said:


> So no feedback so suggestions on where to connect in power or how to route power to the spare tire are? I am still looking for the same solution you did with the 8" amp, I have been looking at that amp since I got the Atlas but don't want to go crazy running / cutting since it is a lease. If there is a pretty easy route to get power to the back I will go for it.


Just like with any other power wire.....attach it to the battery (with a fuse), run it thru the firewall, then route the wire under the trim/carpet back to the hatch area


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I wonder if the Helix from the Golf would work?

Really good install write-up: https://stealthgti.com/2017/01/25/helix-sound-upgrade/

Assuming you can find the sub to begin with.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I wonder if the Helix from the Golf would work?
> 
> Really good install write-up: https://stealthgti.com/2017/01/25/helix-sound-upgrade/
> 
> Assuming you can find the sub to begin with.


I wish I could 100% confirm this, as I'm considering an Atlas and a fan of the Helix, but I can't

Anyways, in theory, it could/should work.....here are a couple of Helix boxes for sale (although slightly marked up, but still new):
http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38881

It is still available too from VW, although at a slightly higher price than the previous version, with the part number: 000051419B


----------



## danporges (Dec 31, 2017)

danielbrodie said:


> http://https://www.ebay.com/itm/52-Pin-Quadlock-Extension-Adapter-Cable-For-Audi-A4-A6-Skoda-SEAT-OPEL-BMW-VW/222720512114?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Do you have pictures or recall which of the wires you spliced into for the speakers? I assume its the one set of thicker (14-16g?) wires that have the usual purple/gray/white/green combination, but its not clear from looking at the harness as this combination is also used on the smaller gauge wires within the harness.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

danporges said:


> Do you have pictures or recall which of the wires you spliced into for the speakers? I assume its the one set of thicker (14-16g?) wires that have the usual purple/gray/white/green combination, but its not clear from looking at the harness as this combination is also used on the smaller gauge wires within the harness.


has anyone went and done this yet, happen to have any pictures and able to answer this last question of which wires  Thanks. I def need more out of this system on SEL. My autobahn GTI is a lot better since has sound package, became spoiled.


----------



## dobslob (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Folks, My name is Doug Dobson and I am the Technical Director for MSC America, the North American Distributor for all of the Audiotec Fischer brands, including Helix. While the Helix part available through the dealerships isn't something we have direct access to it is very closely based on products that we do deal with and I have pretty regular conversations with the crew at Audiotec Fischer.

I have discussed this possibility with a few folks, one who directed me to this particular thread, and am going to look into adding the Atlas into the mix of vehicles that are included in the list of compatible vehicles. As noted, the upgrade can really bring vehicles to life for a minimal investment and in minimal time.

If it isn't something that becomes available through the dealers, there is also the possibility that something can be put together as a plug and play setup in the aftermarket through our Match brand.

I'd love any input I can into wishes as we go into this.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_109BASPROB/JBL-BassPro-Hub.html

https://cerwinvegamobile.com/produc...ures/12-active-subwoofer-enclosures/vpas12st/


----------



## nullthreat (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey TW, Super excited someone is trying this, been too chicken to go at it blind myself.

Have you done a test fit of the sub yet? Does it fit in the space under the rear on top of the tire or are you planning to remove the spare?

Any plans for where you are going to mount the DSP yet?

Anyway, I will be watching this space close, if things are going well and we can get support from Audiotec Fischer on the DSP programming I will 100% be making an order for these parts.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting setup there

How much did all of that set you back, btw?


----------



## nullthreat (Dec 18, 2009)

I sent an email to ATF this morning regarding the Sound Setup. If nothing else maybe @dobslob could reach out as well and maybe just get us some guidance on where to start.

I would think we would be best starting with the files for the new Tiguan but it will still take some tweaking to get perk performance.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the install, I dont think I have a camera module under passenger seat either (SEL V6 4MO).

Any pointers on best place stateside to source the components?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for writing - I was starting to think no one was interested.


I'm also interested -- thanks for the photos and updates. :thumbup: This is something I'd consider tackling some day and it's great to be able to see how it all goes for you. Would be interested in your take on sound and performance, too.


----------



## marcosdamian (Apr 24, 2019)

Just bought this puppy!!! Fits perfect!!!! Plenty of space inside the spare tire. Getting it installed on Monday...will report back....


----------



## nullthreat (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you get a similar lift to the rear panel or does that lay flat?


----------



## marcosdamian (Apr 24, 2019)

It lays flat and there is plenty of room left to put umbrellas or the roadside kit. I'll upload more photos


----------



## marcosdamian (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## marcosdamian (Apr 24, 2019)

plenty of room for the roaside kit


----------



## andrianko (Apr 29, 2019)

marcosdamian said:


> plenty of room for the roaside kit


Are there any updates on this install?


----------



## marcosdamian (Apr 24, 2019)

andrianko said:


> Are there any updates on this install?


I am going tomorrow morning to get the sub installed (they said it will take a couple of hours). I will ask the technician to take some pictures. Ill report back later...


----------



## andrianko (Apr 29, 2019)

marcosdamian said:


> I am going tomorrow morning to get the sub installed (they said it will take a couple of hours). I will ask the technician to take some pictures. Ill report back later...


Great. What are they using for line in to the sub? Rear or front speakers? Where is the shop located?


----------



## marcosdamian (Apr 24, 2019)

The sub sounds amazing!!! The whole car is shacking!!! After looking at different options, I thought this one was the best without braking the bank and making the wife happy.
The great thing is that if I ever need to use the spare tire I do not have to touch any cables and I can pop out the side connector panel. 

For connecting the sub they use:
PAC SNI-35 Adjustable 2-Channel Line Out Converter (https://www.walmart.com/ip/PAC-SNI-35-Adjustable-2-Channel-Line-Out-Converter/21550472)
T-Spec V6-RAK8 8AWG 400Watt V6 Series Amplifier Kit with RCA (https://www.amazon.com/T-Spec-V6-RAK8-8AWG-400Watt-Amplifier/dp/B00L3TQS5S)

Here is a review from someone that know about stereos (I'm not)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q25syXC5yhE

The shop is called Bico Stereo, north of Houston.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## loudviper (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm definitely going to looking into this next week. Could you record how it sounds in the Atlas?


----------



## marcosdamian (Apr 24, 2019)

Sure! What song would you like me to play and then record?


----------



## loudviper (Apr 15, 2019)

marcosdamian said:


> Sure! What song would you like me to play and then record?


Anything that you think would display the bass it has. I'm open to hearing anything.


----------



## delavega21 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Installed the Cerwin Vega VPAS12ST*

I must say I didn't know what to expect from such a small package but this Cerwin Vega exceeded what I had imagined. Ran the hi inputs from brown connector in the 52 PIN Harness for stereo inside glovebox. Removed with eurotool and ran the high input cables on the right hand side and power on the left. NOTE: Found the speaker cables run all the way back by the 3rd row side panel, would've possibly saved time. Still have to tidy up the cables.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

QUESTION...

since my self powered sub boxes give me the option to tap into the stereo speaker wires as is, do i still need a pac35 (loc)? will it give me a clearer signal out with only getting lower freq?


----------



## delavega21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sugar Bear said:


> QUESTION...
> 
> since my self powered sub boxes give me the option to tap into the stereo speaker wires as is, do i still need a pac35 (loc)? will it give me a clearer signal out with only getting lower freq?


Self powered subwoofer is not going to give you that much powere/quality IMO, running a separate LOC it's not going to be that much of a difference.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

delavega21 said:


> Self powered subwoofer is not going to give you that much powere/quality IMO, running a separate LOC it's not going to be that much of a difference.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


BUT!... running a LOC, with a separate dedicated amp and sub will work much better?


----------



## delavega21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sugar Bear said:


> BUT!... running a LOC, with a separate dedicated amp and sub will work much better?


Absolutely, I would have loved to build my own box throw in a Shallow T1 Rockford fosgate and my own amp. May be in a future with more time just a lot of travel during these months with work...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm also looking into the JBL BassPro Hub for my '13 Sportwagen. Looking forward to hearing your detailed post-installation assessment.


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

I have installed JBL sub in my Atlas. Pretty straight forward installation. Wiring diagram is same as discover media. You do have to remove battery from the car to reach the rubber nipple to cut and push in power cable. For remote I used cigarette ligher outlet in the back of the car and switch that you can buy on eBay. As tested once car is off lighter outlet has no power. I took a lot of pics. Just don’t know how to post it here 😞 Sub works great and totally worse the hustle of installing it. Caution, battery disconnect causes bunch of errors upon reinstall. Most of them clear out by themselves after driving a little bit, others by turning car on and turning your steering wheel all the way left and then right. Unfortunately rear traffic Alert and Blind spot only starts to work if you either have obd11 and clear error codes via this tool or take car to dealer and make them clear it for you. I was charged for it 129 and after complaining to customer DP refunded back.


----------



## joegaz1 (Jan 7, 2020)

*Email to audiotec-fischer*

From: Joegaz 
Sent: Thursday, January 23, 2020 6:34 AM
To: [email protected] 
Subject: Volkswagen Atlas/Teramont

It would be great if you could provide an Atlas/Teramont “audio file” for the PP 62DSP and PP 86DSP.
Many of us have purchased Match plug & play components for our cars here in the United States and we would appreciate any help you could provide us to get the best sound from your products.

I purchased these components for my Atlas;
Match PP-AC 92B - Plug & Play Connector Cable 
Match PP 62DSP - 5/6 amplifier with DSP 
Match PP 7S-D – Subwoofer
Helix URC.3 - Remote control 

Thank You
Joseph G
Peoria Arizona USA


----------



## d2quared (Mar 6, 2020)

So I already had a powered sub that I wanted to install under the front passenger seat. The installer I went to said they couldn’t install it because the air vents for the second row are located under the front seats. Has anyone been able to work around this or install it in another place? I don’t think putting this type in the cargo area would be worth it as the output is not that high.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Confirmation that Helix Subwoofer works?*

Anyone try the VW available Helix option to see if that would work with minimal cable splicing/programming?


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

anyone notice under the 3rd row, theirs plenty of space for a box.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Installed Rockville Rhockghost powered subwoofer with built in amplifier. Cost effective and quick delivery. First timer with car audio installation. Everything powered up and now need to adjust the gains, etc. Did not take any photos but used this video as an installation guide.

https://youtu.be/W8Pnv8okMe4

Ask me any questions I will try to answer.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepolishmobster (Jan 6, 2008)

arkitect06 said:


> Installed Rockville Rhockghost powered subwoofer with built in amplifier. Cost effective and quick delivery. First timer with car audio installation. Everything powered up and now need to adjust the gains, etc. Did not take any photos but used this video as an installation guide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What year is your atlas? Did you just hook the power up to the open spot on the distribution block on top of the battery?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

thepolishmobster said:


> What year is your atlas? Did you just hook the power up to the open spot on the distribution block on top of the battery?


2019 SE Tech. Took a screenshot from the video but hooked up power to the positive terminal on the battery similar to below image.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepolishmobster (Jan 6, 2008)

arkitect06 said:


> 2019 SE Tech. Took a screenshot from the video but hooked up power to the positive terminal on the battery similar to below image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to use the open terminal on this panel


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

thepolishmobster said:


> I was going to use the open terminal on this panel
> View attachment 68832


That would be nice and clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

